# What age does a horse stop growing?



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I always thought 5-7 years they stop growing. I think every breed is different.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Horses usually start to slow down in their growing at 3 and reach their full height (bone structure-wise) at around 4/5, however that does not mean that they do not build muscle and mass on top of that over time, which can really do alot to a horse's final height


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Maybe you're shrinking:lol:


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I bought my girl in June last year ('11), when she was a 3yr. Old. She was exactly 15.0. We measured her with a height stick a month ago, and she is officially 15.3 now. So, hopefully she slows done now that she's 4 almost 5 yrs old. I've always horses continue to grow up till around 6 or 7yrs of age.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

I've had a couple that grew taller past 6


----------



## luv2ride (Jun 9, 2011)

I was thinking I was shrinking. She has put on quite a bit of weight since I've had her. Had to cut down a bit on feed she was getting really fat!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Most of my Saddlebreds were done with height by the time they were 3 but they fill out quite a bit after that making them appear to be larger.


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

It is usually different depending on what breed


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

luv2ride said:


> I was thinking I was shrinking. She has put on quite a bit of weight since I've had her. Had to cut down a bit on feed she was getting really fat!


A wider horse will seem taller. You have to stretch over the width of the horse.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I agree with Spotted, every breed is different


----------



## Eden (Nov 21, 2012)

I am new to this website and cannot figure out how to make a thread... :/ I bought a rescue foal from the auction, all i know is that her mother was Percheron X quarter horse (one of the biggest horses in the auction) This foal that I have now is close to 7 months and is HUGE! I am wondering how big you think she will mature to? Very Muscular!!!
http://www.horseforum.com/members/38916/album/my-ponies-5069/tyui-34655/
In this pic, the horse by her is 14.2hh, and baby is about 6 months.
http://www.horseforum.com/members/38916/album/my-ponies-5069/drty-34647/
http://www.horseforum.com/members/38916/album/my-ponies-5069/curious-34645/
The guy in the picture is about 5'10''
http://www.horseforum.com/members/38916/album/my-ponies-5069/big%2520baby-34644/
The 12 yr old in this pic is taller than average, so how big do you wonder she will be?


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

It could be that she had put on a bit of weight and filled out. I bet she's looking great at the moment!


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Eden said:


> I am new to this website and cannot figure out how to make a thread... :/ I bought a rescue foal from the auction, all i know is that her mother was Percheron X quarter horse (one of the biggest horses in the auction) This foal that I have now is close to 7 months and is HUGE! I am wondering how big you think she will mature to? Very Muscular!!!
> http://www.horseforum.com/members/38916/album/my-ponies-5069/tyui-34655/
> In this pic, the horse by her is 14.2hh, and baby is about 6 months.
> http://www.horseforum.com/members/38916/album/my-ponies-5069/drty-34647/
> ...


Its really difficult to say as pure draft horses (heavies) don't stop growing until they are 6 or 7. Heavy horses do most of their growing in the first 2-3 years and then the rate slows down. As she's a cross breed, you really can't tell what her final height will be as it depends on her parents and how tall they were. One thing you can be sure of, she will be be a large horse. Mares tend not to grow as big as the boys but who knows. Its going to be a waiting game. Just enjoy and love her until she stops growing.


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

When I measured for 4H, we didn't have to measure after the horse turned 5 unless someone disputed it. I feel, my Arab/Foxtrotter grew after he was 5, but I know I'm shrinking, too.


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

Like stated above, each breed grows at it's own rate. Usually around 3 you get a fairly good idea as to how tall the horse will eventually be but 4-5 is generally when they stop growing.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

We have a 7 year old QH mare who was 14.1hh as a four year old, but now sticks at 15.1hh 

My miniature horse mare was 32.5" as a three year old, but has put on an inch and a half and a lot of width in the past year.


----------

